# Topics > Robotics > Exhibitions robots >  Robot Zoo

## Airicist

grpm.org/robotzoo

----------


## Airicist

The Robot Zoo

Published on May 4, 2014




> Museum exhibit Robot Zoo from around the world

----------


## Airicist

Child's Eye view of the Robot Zoo

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> Tag along with Marley and her dad as they visit the Robot Zoo at Boone County Public Library.
> 
> Bring your family & friends to this free, hands-on museum exhibit through February 28, 2016. A big thank you to our sponsor, Duke Energy!

----------


## Airicist

Article "On the Scene: New Robot Zoo at Grand Rapids Public Museum"

March 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Weekend Adventure: Robot Zoo"

by Meredith TerHaar
March 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Zoo coming to Gail Borden Library in Elgin"

by Janelle Walker
August 26, 2016

----------

